# Eurotunnel £98 return ... nay £122 return



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I know this is about a train no a ferry but there is not a eurotunnel forum ... is there? :?

See this link

http://www.eurotunnel.co.uk/ukcMain/ukcPassengers/ukpGBP98return

I am about to book a 2 month trip to France. I have phoned Eurotunnel and they say that as long as I go after 5pm and return before 11am on the dates I stated then the *£98* deal stands.

Apparently I have to classify myself as a campervan - there is not a motorhome option - and I have to declare my gas bottles when I get there ( I have two refillable Gaslows) but thats it. No catches ... allegedly ..... can anyone see any weak points here before I go book it!?

Thanks

Leigh


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

The offer is *£122 *for campervans/minibuses which is still a very good deal methinks.

Incidently, I was trying to explain to the lady in the call centre that I didn't feel that a 7m long and 3m high motorhome really came under the description of 'campervan/minibus' and perhaps it could be reworded on the site to include motorhome/campervan/minibus but before I could finish my request she continued to talk over me, saying it was a campervan and that was that and then hung up on me! I couldn't believe it. I wasn't being rude, shouting or anything, just trying to request clarification on the website.

So I called back!

The manager I spoke to was really nice. I made a suggestion to alter the wording, she took it on board. No worries. My point was that on all the other booking sites (mainly ferries etc), height and length is the big issue, so the option before the campervan one ... 'Van over 1.85 metres tall' would be the obvious choice for some people (or is it just me?) to ensure that we fit. However, if you chose this option and rolled up to the train then you would probably not be allowed on as you are not a van.

Not a good start really eh, never mind, just be warned! 

L


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Agree that even at 122 GBP its a good deal compared with ferries and even better when you consider the reduced journey time - hope they keep these prices next year !! some hope


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

£122 return! when are you going? is that a high seson price? :?:


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

I have taken my 10m long motorhome on eurotunnel many times and it is always classified as a campervan (same price as a Bedford Bambi). Long may it last! Tip! Buy 100 Eurotunnel shares at about 22p and you could qualify for a 30% discount.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

*shares*

Becky , sorry to bring bad tidings , but its 1000 shares @ gbp.35p

Still its a cheap long term option if they offer 30% discount for the financial year

Wow that all sounded far to intellegent for me


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Sorry RedOne, my typing error it is 1000 shares, lucky it was not a cheque! 
But, I purchased recently at 22p and have had confirmation from Eurotunnel that my shareholders discount card will be sent when I have held the shares for 3 months, I am not sure if it is 3 or 4 times a year that you can claim the discount. 
I have held a loyalty card for some years which guarantees lowest fares, but its always worth checking with the Caravan Club if you are a member as they sometimes have offers where you can take any size motorhome for the price of a car. 
Another tip, if you tow a car book it seperately as taking it as a trailer could cost you dearly!


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Becky,

Where and how does i get a loyalty card,....... how much blood do i have to give or what part of my anatomy do they want :lol: 

Please tell me more about booking my trailer as a seperate item, ie doea it travel as a car, or what!!!!

Paul


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hello RedOne,

I purchased my loyalty card (Points Plus) on the Eurotunnel website but I checked the site today and the card option is no longer shown, it may be worth ringing them to find out if it is still available.

When I referred to a trailer booking previously I meant a towed car. We tow a car on an A frame and if you take it on the train connected to the car it will be classed as a trailer, which costs much more than a car. If you are prepared to disconnect the towed car and take it in a seperate carriage you will save money, obviously this only works if you have 2 drivers and of course wont apply to a _trailer_. this also applies to P&O but they have never asked me to seperate car & camper.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Wurz Said
"My point was that on all the other booking sites (mainly ferries etc), height and length is the big issue,"

Not with Speederries now that they have a maximum 2 metres wide restriction. They have left the length at 7 metres, are there many 7 metre vans under 2 metres wide.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We went on for £126 Wurz with slightly different time frames. However, we came back a day early and had to pay a further £30 as the ticket office had to push another button. But I can remember paying over £300 for a car some years ago. Even so £156 is not unreasonable and it is a quick service and straight out on to the motorway.

I hope these prices do not rise since PandO's demise but I suspect market forces will prevail and by next year the prices will be on the up.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser, I've just returned home after a couple of months touring did I miss P & O's demise? I'm sure I passed several on the way back. I used SeaFrance this time as it was a little cheaper than P & O, only £130 return.
Phil.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

*restrictions*

Hi phil

were there any vehicle restrictions ie length etc on the price you paid on sea france or not,

Paul


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul, I think the max length was 6.5 metres, but I'm only 6 with the motorbike on so I didn't pay that much attention. If you go onto the SeaFrance website and get a quote you'll see the various options, you just need to juggle the times a bit to get the best price. I've found on P & O as well as SeaFrance that after about 2pm going out and before 1pm or after 8pm coming back usually gives the best deals.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We,ve just booked our motorhome with eurotunnel through the Camping and Caravanning Club Winter sun brochure, cost was £129 rtn with no restrictions on height or length, travel out and return must be between midnight and 6am and return, without financial penalty, can be any date before the expiry date on the ticket. We travel out on 7th January 2005 and return on 10th April but have given our return date as 30th April in case there are any hiccups.

Strangely there is no mention of euotunnel in the Winter sun brochure, you have to ask when you book.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*P & O - Summer 05 - Dover to Calais £111 return fare*

We have just booked a crossing for next summer through the Caravan Club. It cost £111 for the return journey with no restriction on size. The only restriction is that we have to travel in the early hours of the morning. I think it will be necessary to be a member, as they asked for our membership number. Whilst,we have not used the cross channel ferries for several years it seemed a good price for Summer 05. The offer expires on 2/11/04.


----------



## 93148 (May 1, 2005)

p&o's demise? have i just been robbed? i booked today through leisure direction ltd on p & o in july. are you sure they no longer exist from dover---calais. tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

By now this is probably pretty obvious but I hopefully can confirm that Eurotunnel's camper van category does not discriminate against length so can be a really good deal for larger outfits compared to the ferry.

We are "only" 7.12m so medium(ish)but it still is competitive for us. 

We have 2 crossings this spring, £118 and £122 respectively. Booked direct thru website. Good, I think, when you take into account time and convenience c/w ferry.

Still too pricey...roll on free travel between continents...(I wish)


----------

